# Asrock vs Asus vs Gigabyte Motherboard - Which one to buy?



## apoorvasheth (Jun 23, 2002)

Dear Technical Experts,

Hi There! Off lately, I am planning to purchase a new motherboard and have shortlisted 3 companies for the same. They are following:

Asus P7H55D-M PRO:
http://in.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=qWmZUAdNKeozTOXb&templete=2

Asrock:
http://www.asrock.com/mb/index.asp?s=1156

Gigabyte GA-H57M-USB3 (rev. 2.0)
http://www.gigabyte.in/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3443#ov

I would appreciate if you all could go through those links mentioned and let me know which is best among them when compared? My inclination happens more towards Gigabyte motherboard b’coz it has to offer Display port additionally and features 2 ounces of copper for both the Power and Ground layers which dramatically lowers system temperature by delivering a more efficient spreading of heat from critical areas of the motherboard.

On Asrock link, you need to only go through motherboards having USB 3 support and compare please.

Which among these boards mentioned is highly durable and power performer with less heat producing?

Kindly let me know at your earliest please…..

Regards,
Apoorva.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

The Asus boards and the Gigabyte boards are both top-of-the line boards. My personal choice would be the Asus, but I just can't say anything bad about the Gigabyte board, it is also top notch. 

The Asrock is way on down the line in quality and performance and I would not purchase an Asrock.


----------



## apoorvasheth (Jun 23, 2002)

Today, I checked out Intel Core i5 Processor family link at: http://ark.intel.com/ProductCollection.aspx?familyId=42912 and few of the processors listed out their mentions: Intel Embedded"? What is Intel embedded and how is it beneficial over the others? Why should a consumer go with an Intel Embedded processor?

Secondly, as I now understand from the replies received by experts on other forums for the Gigabyte GA-H57M-USB3 motherboard, if I go with an Intel Core i5 processor with an Integrated graphics support then only my system will be able to show the display on my Benq LCD Monitor b'coz this GA-H57M-USB3 motherboard doesn't have an Onboard graphics of its own as the same has been passed over to Intel Corei processors with Integrated graphics from where it will derive its display.

If that's correct, than I am left with 2 choices: 

1. To go ahead with an Intel Core i5 processor with an Integrated graphics.
2. Most importantly, I should go-ahead with a Powerful Intel Core i5 750 processor without an Integrated graphics support and buy an additional Nvidia or ATI Radeon graphics card for display functionality b'coz this motherboard doesn't have an onboard display support of its own.

Earlier, I was much inclined towards an Intel Corei 5 processor with an Integrated graphics but I now realize well in time that it is not the Integrated graphics feature that is important but is the Powerful processor which matters the most as an External Graphics card can be purchased to resolve the display output issue but the extremely performance oriented Processor cannot be kept changing repeatedly!

I will now go ahead with an Intel Core i5 760 processor.
The combination of an Intel Core i5 760 (8MB Cache, 2.80 Ghz) processor and Gigabyte GA-H57M-USB3 motherboard will cost me here in Mumbai INR Rs. 19'000 (USD $ 408.990) which I feel is reasonable.


Kindly help me out with all of the above questions asked please...

Regards,
Apoorva.


----------



## apoorvasheth (Jun 23, 2002)

Dear All,

Also, it has been said that with Gigabyte Motherboard GA-H57M-USB3, users across the world have been facing lots of issues with the DDR3 RAM inserted in the slot...most importantly being the compatibility issue so which company's DDR3 RAM would you suggest me to go ahead with for this motherboard? 

Yesterday, I went to a computer store and they can supply me Corsair 2GB DDR3 1333Mhz for this motherboard.

And what is this "Supports Intel Extreme Memory Profiles" b'coz few Corsair DDR3 RAM supports it.

Kindly advice me on this as well please.....

Regards,
Apoorva.


----------



## apoorvasheth (Jun 23, 2002)

Hey Members!

Hi There! Just quick question here! While doing a search on the internet, I came across this ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 5770 GPU which offers amazing features such as Support for Directx 11, its GDDR5, 1GB and most importantly, it has all of those display connectors that I was looking out for such as HDMI, 2 DVI & YES > "DISPLAY PORT" Hoorrray! So, now I can settle down for that Intel Core i5 760 Processor without integrated Graphics support since I will now have all those display connectors available right on this ATI Radeon HD 5770 Graphics card that I was looking out for.

So, no matter even if the Gigabyte's GA-H57M-USB3 Motherboard onboard display connectors are unusable, I will still have the same on my ATI Radeon Graphics card!

But, now here comes the real TriCky question. When compared with an Nvidia GTX 260 graphics card, how better is this ATI Radeon 5770? Do both perform the same? The price of this ATI Radeon as I checked on some website is Rs. 10'500 approx (227.593 USD). Does this card get heatup very soon.

Secondly, I use Coolermaster 460W Extreme Power Supply. I wonder if this Power supply will be sufficient for this ATI Radeon 5770 Graphics card?

I feel like I am now very near to building up of my new PC but just doing some final touchups.

Kindly reply at your earliest please......

Regards,
Apoorva.


----------



## apoorvasheth (Jun 23, 2002)

Here's the link to my Power Supply if you would like to refer for technical infor:

http://www.coolermaster.in/products/product.php?language=in&act=detail&tbcate=2259&id=4174


Regards,
Apoorva.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What will be the primary use for the PC? The GB Mobo you posted is MicroATX. Those are fine for general computing but they lack in Bios features. 
Seeing your interest in a 5770 GPU I assume you are looking for performance so you would be better with a ATX (full size) Mobo.
The PSU you listed is not a great unit and certainly not good enough for a 5770. You would want a 650W PSU and SeaSonic & Corsair are the best option.
Have a look at these builds for ideas: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f25...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

apoorvasheth said:


> Here's the link to my Power Supply if you would like to refer for technical infor:
> 
> http://www.coolermaster.in/products/product.php?language=in&act=detail&tbcate=2259&id=4174
> 
> ...



I can tell you right now, this power supply you listed with 70% efficiency is basically cheap junk. Do yourself a favor and get a Seasonic or Corsair, you won't find those specs anything like you are looking at with this junk supply. 

In addition, you need a much larger supply (650 minimum, and 750 better yet) in wattage for the video card you have selected or you are putting your other computer components at risk of damage from lack of power when the rig is under stress.


----------



## apoorvasheth (Jun 23, 2002)

Dear Tyree,

Hi There! Thanks for your reply! My primary use of the PC will be for playing games (Few of high end games), watching movies (maybe HD) and browsing the net.

I am extremely inclined towards this ATI Radeon™ HD 5770 Graphics Card as there is a reason. It has all those display connectors that I was desperately looking out for. B'coz I'll be buying Gigabyte Motherboard, Model: GA-H57M-USB3 and an Intel Core i5 760 Processor which has 8MB cache and 4 cores but without an "Integrated Graphics" which means that all the display connectors available on this motherboard will become useless, won't work.

And if I want them to work, then I need to forcibly bend down, compromise on the performance of the processor and buy an Intel Core i5 661 which has an Integrated graphics to make the onboard display connector on this motherboard work but limitation being of 4MB Cache & 2 cores only.

I cannot settle for a least performing processor.

Also, you mentioned: "so you would be better with a ATX (full size) Mobo.." would like to know how does it matter if I use it on MicroATX motherboard as opposed to ATX?

Kindly reply....

Regards,
Apoorva.



Tyree said:


> What will be the primary use for the PC? The GB Mobo you posted is MicroATX. Those are fine for general computing but they lack in Bios features.
> Seeing your interest in a 5770 GPU I assume you are looking for performance so you would be better with a ATX (full size) Mobo.
> The PSU you listed is not a great unit and certainly not good enough for a 5770. You would want a 650W PSU and SeaSonic & Corsair are the best option.
> Have a look at these builds for ideas: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f25...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------

